# speedo recalibration



## deathtorice (Jun 29, 2005)

Does anyone know what is involved in recalibrating the speedometer in the hardbody? I am about to get one that is lifted on some 31s, and I'm sure the speedo has not been changed for the bigger tires. It has the electronic speedo, no cable. Is there still a gear, or is it some sort of computer upgrade? If it's a gear, does anyone know a web site that sells the gears, and how difficult it is to swap the gear? I'm not sure what year it is, but it looks to have the '94-97 style dash from the poor quality camera phone picture that I saw. Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

If it's off at all, it may be off by 1 or 2 MPH. I wouldn't worry about it. If you REALLY want to do it, pull your VSS from the transmission and count the teeth on the little plastic driven gear. Go from there to order a new gear from a dealership to correct for the tires.


----------



## deathtorice (Jun 29, 2005)

would the stealership have a gear for aftermarket tires? It has 31x10.50s on it. I highly doubt that size was offered stock.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

I had the same issue with my 97. The dealership claimed that Nissian does not offer alternate gears for the VSS. The only solution I found was an outfit that will recalibrate for $150 and you have to send them your speedometer. An alternative I didn't follow was to have someone make the corrected gear.

How accurate is your speedometer now?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Lots of Pathfinders came with 31's stock...but not 2WD trucks. All I have to say is that if you want to drive a lifted Nissan with bigger tires, just deal with the way it is. Aftermarket parts are nonexistent, modifying them is tough and expensive usually.

I've seen a list of different gears available through a dealership at the parts counter before...don't let them bullshit you.


----------



## deathtorice (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, the truck has 244,000 miles, so I won't be buying it after all. Thanks for the input anyway.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The speedo calibration is built into the speedo head rather than have multiple pinion gears for the speed sensor, like Jeep and Ford and other manufacturer's do. Since you're not buying the vehicle, problem solved!


----------

